# Need names for CAL HSR Train



## Rob_C (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi All,

Hope it's okay to post this here, I have decided to model the CAL HSR and will be doing custom decals for my passenger cars with the name of the train on them. I have selected the Alstom Duplex cars used by TGV for the train. A more lengthy post about the project can be found here on my blog. But please feel free to give suggestions here or there.

So far in the running are:

Golden State Express

Spirit of California

California Express (kinda boring)

Would appreciate some ideas!

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## guest (Feb 22, 2012)

Rob_C said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Hope it's okay to post this here, I have decided to model the CAL HSR and will be doing custom decals for my passenger cars with the name of the train on them. I have selected the Alstom Duplex cars used by TGV for the train. A more lengthy post about the project can be found here on my blog. But please feel free to give suggestions here or there.
> 
> ...


Assuming it EVER gets built, how about:

The Hundred Billion Dollar Baby!


----------



## Rob_C (Feb 23, 2012)

HAHA! Very true.

Just posted a quick swatch I will re-post here showing some of the paint schemes I am considering. Which one(s) do you prefer? Other ideas?

Thanks!

Rob


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 23, 2012)

I like the Daylight scheme.

Names... hmmmm....

FastPass (Borrowed from MUNI)

AirTrain (Don't know what Airtran would say about this)

Golden State Flyer

Golden State Jaguar (For both the fast cat and the car's pricetag)


----------



## jis (Feb 23, 2012)

Well since a model of TGV is being used might as well use its name too, translated in English of course....

High Speed Train



But more in the spirit of a name unique to California, perhaps just "Golden State" fits the bill.


----------



## Steve4031 (Feb 23, 2012)

How bout silver and black for the raiders!!!


----------



## guest (Feb 23, 2012)

Steve4031 said:


> How bout silver and black for the raiders!!!


In that case, better make every car a bar car!!! 

With soft padding on the walls as well!! :lol:


----------



## Ozark Southern (Feb 24, 2012)

Since this badly needs Republican support, why not name it after Reagan? There's already precedent for Presidential names in Illinois' Lincoln Service.


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Feb 24, 2012)

Ozark Southern said:


> Since this badly needs Republican support, why not name it after Reagan? There's already precedent for Presidential names in Illinois' Lincoln Service.


Dang, clever thinking. "The All American Gipper" with a Red, White and Blue paint scheme.

EDIT: Or "The Yankee Gipper"


----------



## Texan Eagle (Feb 24, 2012)

_The Dream Express _(like the Dreamliner)

...since dreams is only where this train is gonna exist


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Feb 25, 2012)

The California express


----------



## Anderson (Feb 26, 2012)

My preference would be the Daylight paint scheme. As much as I dislike SP's behavior...it's a nice scheme.


----------



## Shawn Ryu (Feb 26, 2012)

Golden State Express

Pacific Express

Sunlight Express

Coast Daylight Express

I feel it needs Express ending, to go with Acela Express.


----------

